# DVD Burning troubles with GSA-4082D

## lefsha

I've got a new DVD drive LG GSA-4082D

It's attached as secondary slave.

That means - /dev/hdd

or in other terms ATAPI:1,1,0

if i'm right.

The cdrecord test shows follow:

cdrecord dev=ATAPI:1,1,0 -checkdrive

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-rc2-mm2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:1,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 1 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

cdrecord: Cannot do inquiry for CD/DVD-Recorder.

cdrecord: Input/output error. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: fatal error

CDB:  00 00 00 00 00 00

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

```

cdrecord dev=/dev/hdd -checkdrive

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-rc2-mm2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/hdd'

devname: '/dev/hdd'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4082B'

Revision       : 'A201'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 -checkdrive

```

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-rc2-mm2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4082B'

Revision       : 'A201'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

```

All of these tests take a long time.

And if i try to write on it, it says that is no medium.

Could anybody help me to turn it on?

May be you have the same drive..

Thanks,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lefsha,

Does it work if you try to write a CD ?

This means what it says

```
cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at

```

What sort of DVDs do you want to write?

----------

## lefsha

Trying to write a CD

cdrecord -v dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 track-01.iso

```

cdrecord: No write mode specified.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�rg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.10-rc2-mm2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,1,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 1 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

SCSI buffer size: 64512

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4082B'

Revision       : 'A201'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Current: 0x0000

Profile: 0x0012

Profile: 0x0011

Profile: 0x0014

Profile: 0x0013

Profile: 0x001A

Profile: 0x001B

Profile: 0x0010

Profile: 0x0009

Profile: 0x000A

Profile: 0x0008

Profile: 0x0002

cdrecord: This version of cdrecord does not include DVD-R/DVD-RW support code.

cdrecord: If you need DVD-R/DVD-RW support, ask the Author for cdrecord-ProDVD.

cdrecord: Free test versions and free keys for personal use are at ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/ProDVD/

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 2097152 = 2048 KB

Drive DMA Speed: 11084 kB/s 62x CD 8x DVD

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

Track 01: data    48 MB

Total size:       56 MB (05:33.57) = 25018 sectors

Lout start:       56 MB (05:35/43) = 25018 sectors

cdrecord: CD/DVD-Recorder not ready.

```

Also i can't understand why my DVD drive has NO DMA

```

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

```

if dmesg contents

```

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lefsha,

Early versions of ATAPI CD writing did not support DMA. I'm not sure if it has been added yet. Reports are mixed. I can use buth SCSI emualtion and ATAPI writing. The scsi emulation seems faster to me.

Do you have a IDE hard drive?

You can check if DMA is enabled for your IDE chip set with 

```
hdparm -i /dev/hdX
```

where X is your hard drive.

If you don't have chip set support, DMA is off for all drives.

----------

## lefsha

That is what I got.

```

/dev/hdd:

 Model=HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B, FwRev=A201, SerialNo=K1I42CL2333

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: device does not report version:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lefsha,

That OK. I  didn't think that hdparm worked on anything but IDE disk drives. Thats for your DVD writer and it shows that you are set up to use UDMA 2, which is the best the drive can do. ATAPI writing code may still not use DMA though.

Lets start at the beginning then. Plese post your grub.conf and kernel config file. The default path for the kernel config file is /usr/src/linux/.config. You will know if you have moved it.

Posting in some webspace is best with a link here but post in the thread if you need to.

----------

## lefsha

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lets start at the beginning then. Plese post your grub.conf and kernel config file. The default path for the kernel config file is /usr/src/linux/.config. You will know if you have moved it.
> 
> 

 

Thanks for your help!

The part of grub.conf

```

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo Linux Last Build

root (hd2,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc1 vga=791

```

/usr/src/linux/.config

I have cut all variables which are not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

and ones IMHO not related to the topic.

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

# Code maturity level options

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

# General setup

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

# Loadable module support

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

# Processor type and features

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# Firmware Drivers

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# Performance-monitoring counters support

CONFIG_KERN_PHYS_OFFSET=1

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# PC-card bridges

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

# Executable file formats

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# Generic Driver Options

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# Parallel port support

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# Plug and Play support

CONFIG_PNP=y

# Protocols

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

# Block devices

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=16

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

# IO Schedulers

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# PCI devices

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=y

# File systems

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_LARGE_KEY=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# Pseudo filesystems

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# Partition Types

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# Kernel hacking

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lefsha,

Your kernel looks OK from a CD wriring point of view. There are lots of things I don't like about it but they are not relevant.

Can you use a DVD+RW disc as a big floppy?

Your kernel should work, you need dvd+rw-tools to format it and make the filesystem. See http://fy.chalmers.se/~appro/linux/DVD+RW/

The bit about growisofs may be useful too.

Is there a reason why you want to use cdrecord from the command line?

----------

## lefsha

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There are lots of things I don't like about it but they are not relevant.
> 
> 

 

What kind of things?

I will be glad to know that it can be better then now.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you use a DVD+RW disc as a big floppy?
> 
> 

 

I have no such a disc.  :Sad: 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is there a reason why you want to use cdrecord from the command line?

 

Absolutely no. But xcdroast doesn't work too.

Now I think that it can be hardware problems with the drive.

But I can't say it for sure.

And I completely don't know how to proof it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lefsha,

About your kernel first

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y  is a slowdown. It makes a kernel that will run on a 386 or later with the instructions order for the CPU you have chosen, in this case CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y.

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4  You really have a 4 CPU P3 box ?

And with less than 768Kb of meory too, because himem support is off.

CONFIG_ISA=y A P3 could have an ISA bus.

The packet writing extensions

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=16

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

Write caching will cause data loss if there are any media defects.  

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y 

These should both be off. Now we have a kernel for a 4 way server with no SCSI. Hmm.

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y and with ext2 and an experimental filesystem. 

Reiser4 is not in any of the main Gentoo kernels yet, so you must be  setting up a bleeding edge system. I would like to try to get your CD writing going with a more mundane kernel.

----------

## lefsha

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y  is a slowdown. It makes a kernel that will run on a 386 or later with the instructions order for the CPU you have chosen, in this case CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y.
> 
> 

 

I thought the same but...

```

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC:                                                                                             

Instead of just including optimizations for the selected                                                        

x86 variant (e.g. PII, Crusoe or Athlon), include some more                                                     

generic optimizations as well. This will make the kernel                                                        

perform better on x86 CPUs other than that selected.                                                            

This is really intended for distributors who need more                                                          

generic optimizations.                            

```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_ISA=y A P3 could have an ISA bus.
> 
> 

 

Hm. If you mean Bus options, ISA Support

it's ON.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # SCSI device support
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI=y
> ...

 

Yes. But I'm not able to turn it off...

with Linux Kernel Configuration...

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y
> 
> CONFIG_REISER4_FS=y and with ext2 and an experimental filesystem.
> ...

 

Yes, but it's my main FS. And it's works...

I use MM sources.

Thanks for all!

----------

## lefsha

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_SMP=y
> 
> CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4  You really have a 4 CPU P3 box ?
> ...

 

No. But without it NVIDIA driver doesn't work...

Linux is still far from ideal...

P.S. Thanks for the message, but you should know

that I'm not a girl...  :Smile: )))

My nickname is russian word and means "lefthander".

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lefsha,

Exactly which kernel are you using and can you provide a complete copy of your kernel config file please so I can build it here.

A complete list of the hardware you have will be useful too.  

The idea is that I build your kernel and check it on my hardware, change it a little to make it work, then you build the same kernel and try that out. I will send you the complete config file back.

I didn't think lefsha was your real name - just a moniker.

----------

## lefsha

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Exactly which kernel are you using and can you provide a complete copy of your kernel config file please so I can build it here.
> 
> 

 

Of course. But it is so long...

Can I upload it somewhere?

A complete list of the hardware you can define

from my config.

1. DVD Writer.

2. 8139 network card

3. NVIDIA video card

4. Built-in sound card - the name placed in config.

What else?

Aha...

Pentium 3 Processor Tualatin

768 Memory

3 Hard drives

I think that's all.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lefsha,

I have some good news and some bad news.

The good news is that I have adapted your kernel to my system and run it with both SCSI emulation and ATAPI writing.

Now the bad news - it doesn't work with either, as root or an ordinary user, so I think your problem is your bleeding edge kernel, not your DVD hardware.

----------

